# Video-Anleitung: Softbox und Flächenstrahler billig selbstgebaut !



## Video-Redner (17. Juni 2011)

Ich habe eine Softbox (und ein Flächenstrahler) selbstgegebaut - in diesem Video sieht man wie:





*Für die Softbox wurden folgende Teile verwendet:*

* Durchsichtige Kunststoffbox 30 Liter bei Hornbach (~ 1,95.-€)
* 2 x HEMMA Lampenaufhängung von Ikea (je 3.-€)
* 1 x Anschlußkabel zum ein-/ausschalten (3,49.-€)
* 2 x Philips Tornado – 23W – CDL 865 (je 8,95.-€)
* Alufolie aus dem Supermarkt (~1.-€)
* 1 x Lüsterklemme für die Anschlußkabel (1,89.-€)
* Pappkarton aus dem nächsten Supermarkt gibt´s dort geschenkt.

Gesamtkosten für eine Box liegt bei ~30.-€ und ca. 1h Bauzeit !

*Und für einen "Flächenstrahler" (zum ausleuchten eines Greenscreens) wurde folgendes verwendet:*

* Weiß bezogene Pressspanplatte mit (130 x 20 cm x 2 cm) (~5.-€)
* 2 x Lichtleisten bei OBI für die Leuchtstoffröhern (je 3,69.-€)
* 2 x Leuchtstofflampe (je 7,49.-)
* 1 x Anschlußkabel zum ein-/ausschalten (3,49.-€)
* 1 x Lüsterklemme für die Anschlußkabel (1,89.-€)

Gesamtkosten für einen Flächenstrahler liegt bei ~30.-€ und ca. 1h Bauzeit !

Mit den Ergebnissen war ich in meinem Heimstudio recht zufrieden. Vielleicht hilft es jemand weiter.....


----------

